# Shane's very first Novice run-thru!



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Took Shane to a dog training facility tonight where they offer obedience run thru's. Although Shane is not ready for competition, he really needs to start working around distractions, and this place is FULL of em! Shane is best described as a spotted Tazmanian Devil when he sees people & dogs, he's just a VERY excitable boy









Here's the run down of how he did:

Heel on Leash:
Took him a bit to get his composure, but he did very well! He did get distracted when he saw his handsome self in the giant mirror we where heeling towards!









Figure 8 (with people as posts)
AWESOME!! He didnt pay attention to the people AT ALL! I was so impressed! His turns where very tight, and he didnt forge either, head up the whole time & fast sits!

Stand for Exam:
He stood on the first command and I stayed infront of him and fed him while the "judge" examined him. No jumping, sitting, or even moving his head towards her, his feet stayed, just his bum was wiggling









Heel off Leash (kept him on leash)
This was very impressive, he was very focused, head up the whole time, even when we where heading towards the mirror again, and heeling along the ring gate where people & dogs where inches away.

Recall
Didnt have him sit/stay, he's not ready for that in such a distracting place, so the "judge" just held his leash and I walked to the other end of the ring. I called him, he came FAST like a bullet, ignoring the dogs in the next ring doing agility, I was prepparing to get knocked on my butt from him slamming into me, BUT he put on the brakes in time and sat infront!









Very proud of Shane, he did much better than expected and he had a blast! He wouldnt get in the crate in the car to leave, I had to pick him up and shove him in and he cried the whole ride home!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Great job Shane! LOL, he didn't want to leave!

Where are you taking him? Where Otto has been going doesn't have anything during the day that I'm interested in doing. We did novice run thrus - Otto's got ring OB down (it's street heeling he's got a problem with!). I'm looking for agility in the morning during the week.

So I'm looking for somewhere that isn't too far away - was thinking about Canine Mastery in Seekonk.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

That is super! Keep working... he is going to be awesome!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! Yes, he DID NOT want to leave! He met a little terrier girl who was teasing him while we where hanging outside the ring, she was play bowing and such, and he was trying to bop her on the head with his paws LOL And all the people! It was like heaven for him to be in a room with so many potential friends!









It was at Performance Plus in Taunton
http://www.wahoo-lets-train.com/

I've been to Canine Mastery, when I first got Sydney I did group classes with her there.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

WOOOHOO they have thursday morning agility classes!!! I know who I'm calling tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Go Shane!!!!! He sounds like a great puppy!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

He's a little prodigy. I bet he is going to be hard to beat when he starts competing!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I've seen his video on heeling - you have done a wonderful job on him.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job you two!!!

Congrats to both.. you put so much time, energy and patience into that boy.. I am so happy for you and Shane!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks!! Im just so glad he LOVES to work and has FUN!! Sydney was more of "well, if I get a cookie, I gueessss I'll do it!" lol, but she was a breed ring girl since she was 6 months old until I got her at 6 years and started training at 7 years. She was raised VERY differently than how I am raising Shane, so she has an excuse! LOL

tomorrow morning we are working with the Schutzhund class for more distraction training, and he'll be going for another run-thru again on either Sunday or Wednesday again, he'll be very happy with me that I brought him back!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Nicely done!








Sorry I'm a day or two late, not feeling great.








Shane is such a nice pup!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That is awesome WTG!


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks! Well, since this post, he's gone to his 2nd run thru (at a different training place), and he did even better than the first! I took the leash off him for the off leash heel, and he was awesome! I got some nice comments on it, he had perfect heel position and head up the whole time! Yay!!!

We also did stays for the first time besides my front yard. I kept him on lead and gave myself some extra space from the dog next to us. He did very well, he got up a few times, but he was not bonkers about being near all the dogs like I exepcted him to be! I guess I need to have more confidence in him!


----------

